# ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~ ∙



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 24, 2007


COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 

CARS PRE-REG $25.00
BIKES PRE-REG $15.00

BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WE ARE FULL OF SHOWS HA


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


2 da top we go good times trowing shows this summer.....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully I can go out there again. The 2006 show was off the hook. The hot and sunny California weather was nice too.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IS ALWAYS THERE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST..........


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for the support


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

thats right here it is again GOODTIMES


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

HOPE EVERY BODY HAS A WOUNDER FULL AND SAFE CHRISTMAS FROM STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 07:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

2 da top 4 da good times family


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

up up and away


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

IF THE BOSS GOES FOR IT...GOODTIMES VA WILL BE THERE


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

You know we'll be there again, great f....kin show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Dec 20 2006, 02:35 PM~6792322
> *You know we'll be there again, great f....kin show!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

good times passin by


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

up up and away


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

will be there


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

will be there


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: MY SUPERVISOR HAS NOT TURNED IN MY TIME OFF SLIP YET :guns: :guns: 

I LIKE TO PLAN THINGS AHEAD SOMETIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN I GET A SPOT WITH SHADE :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

Jersey will be there in full effect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

ANY WAGON CLASS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Dec 26 2006, 03:05 AM~6826216
> *ANY WAGON CLASS
> *


yes we do..


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

Familia, carshow ,in and out burger!!!! GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 26 2006, 09:42 PM~6832187
> *Familia, carshow ,in and out burger!!!!  GOODTIMES
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Dec 27 2006, 01:58 AM~6834218
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'M TRYING TO DEBUT MY CAR AT THIS SHOW...HOPE I MAKE IT ON TIME.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 02:43 AM~6851857
> *2 da top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WILL BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING LIKE ALWAYS........STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB 4 LIFE.............


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT HOMIES


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


OH SHIT THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SD IS GETTING READY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 2 2007, 09:01 AM~6881128
> *ttt
> *



CLARO QUE SI SEÑORITOS Y SEÑORITAS IT ON FOR THE 2007 !!!


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2007, 01:02 AM~6888990
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Shadow's 67 impala (Jan 3, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT U GUYS FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

It kinda looks like me and johnny coconut are gonna make the trip out again for this one. Hopefully.........


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 7 2007, 07:27 PM~6927861
> *It kinda looks like me and johnny coconut are gonna make the trip out again for this one. Hopefully.........
> *



:thumbsup: ...


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats up Paul...is there gonna be a hop this year?


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN NO HOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

CITY SAYS NO ON HOP BUT WORKING WITH THE CHURCH...


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2007, 01:21 AM~6958311
> *CITY SAYS NO ON HOP BUT WORKING WITH THE CHURCH...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2007, 12:21 AM~6958311
> *CITY SAYS NO ON HOP BUT WORKING WITH THE CHURCH...
> *


can we get a AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 11 2007, 06:26 PM~6964686
> *can we get a AMEN :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BIG BROTHER GREG :angel:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 11 2007, 07:26 PM~6964686
> *can we get a AMEN :biggrin:
> *


AMEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN LAST YEAR I WALKED TOO MANY BLOCKS AND HAD THE BEST TIME EVER


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 15 2007, 02:12 AM~6990198
> *
> *


IT'S SHOW TIME :buttkick:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jan 15 2007, 02:43 PM~6992978
> *MAN LAST YEAR I WALKED TOO MANY BLOCKS AND HAD THE BEST TIME EVER
> *


PLAN TO WALK MORE JUST ADD MORE BLOCKS TO THIS SHOW, YOU MAY HAVE TO TAKE THE SHUTTLE BUS TO GET FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER OF THE SHOW...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2007, 02:46 AM~6998951
> *PLAN TO WALK MORE JUST ADD MORE BLOCKS TO THIS SHOW, YOU MAY HAVE TO TAKE THE SHUTTLE BUS TO GET FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER OF THE SHOW...
> *


this year i put in for the monday off fuck that, all that heat and the walking beats me up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 16 2007, 08:06 AM~6999955
> *this year i put in for the monday off fuck that, all that heat and the walking beats me up
> *


Yeah, me too. I was exhausted from all that damn heat. I was there fro 7am to like 3pm


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:46 AM~6998951
> *PLAN TO WALK MORE JUST ADD MORE BLOCKS TO THIS SHOW, YOU MAY HAVE TO TAKE THE SHUTTLE BUS TO GET FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER OF THE SHOW...
> *


OH SHIT THEN IM TAKING THAT MONDAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2007, 08:02 PM~7005672
> *Yeah, me too. I was exhausted from all that damn heat. I was there fro 7am to like 3pm
> *


shit homie i was there from 5-5 long ass day  but well worth it good show good people :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WOOHOOO I WILL BE IN LA JUNE 22 SO CAN MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ON THE 24TH


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hit me back w/some vender booth info


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:46 AM~6998951
> *PLAN TO WALK MORE JUST ADD MORE BLOCKS TO THIS SHOW, YOU MAY HAVE TO TAKE THE SHUTTLE BUS TO GET FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER OF THE SHOW...
> *


HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER WILL BE RIGHT FOR THIS SHOW LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 17 2007, 08:51 AM~7010357
> *hit me back w/some vender booth info
> *


call me or goodtimes cc homie 
or
ill pm u with info


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T 


THIS IS THE SHOW I AM MOST EXCITED ABOUT GOING TO THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 24 2007, 11:22 PM~7078132
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SECOND TO NONE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

will there be a hop this year?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 29 2007, 09:48 PM~7123880
> *will there be a hop this year?
> *


YEAH YOU TELL THEM MAN


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 12:48 AM~7125510
> *
> *


I GOT 4 DAYS OFF FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.* WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 30 2007, 06:40 PM~7132359
> *CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


orale homie


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BRING IT BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2007, 03:26 PM~7166165
> *
> *


IT'S COMING FAST :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't wait.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt 
for my fam


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

KEEP ON TOP...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2007, 09:11 AM~7207300
> *:cheesy:
> *


JUST HAVE MY SHIT READY AT THE SHOW FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 8 2007, 09:40 AM~7207485
> *JUST HAVE  MY SHIT READY AT THE SHOW  FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 8 2007, 10:15 AM~7207754
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

got to keep this on top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TO THE TOP FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 13 2007, 07:56 AM~7247202
> *LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN  :biggrin:
> *


you know


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 8 2007, 09:21 AM~7207817
> *:biggrin:
> *


waz up fool


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 13 2007, 07:02 PM~7250814
> *you know
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING TO GET ABOUT 4 TO 5 MORE BLOCKS... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2007, 11:20 PM~7266052
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING TO GET ABOUT 4 TO 5 MORE BLOCKS...  :biggrin:
> *


thats right :0


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2007, 12:20 AM~7266052
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING TO GET ABOUT 4 TO 5 MORE BLOCKS...  :biggrin:
> *


thats firme with 5 blocks


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

TTT............


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

T-T-T GOODTIMES SHOW COMIN UP FAST


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLMRckf6Qzk...ndid%3D69417884


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2007, 12:30 AM~7303175
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLMRckf6Qzk...ndid%3D69417884
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT... GOODTIMES CAR CLUB TAKING OVER...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2007, 01:25 AM~7295938
> *
> *


OH SHIT IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

bring it back up :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ILL TRY AND GET UNIQUES CC. TO SHOW UP ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 26 2007, 02:07 AM~7352941
> *ILL TRY AND GET UNIQUES CC. TO SHOW UP ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Were you guys able to get more space this year?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

bring it back up


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BRINGING IT BACK UP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 26 2007, 09:10 AM~7353539
> *Were you guys able to get more space this year?
> *


YUP ADD ABOUT 4 OR 5 MORE BLOCKS...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

2 da top


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"ACTIONS THAT REFLECT OUR BELIEFS"

IF THE WAY YOU LIVE ISN'T CONSISTANT WITH WHAT YOU BELIEVE,THEN ITS WRONG. ROMANS 14:23 AMEN TO THIS MESSAGE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

hno: IT'S ALMOST HERE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO G TIMERS S-F-V PASSING BY


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TO THE "GOODTIMES" TOP WE GO.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

GONNA BE REAL BIG IN 07 ......GOODTIMES


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7303175
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLMRckf6Qzk...ndid%3D69417884
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2007, 12:26 AM~7474393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

THIS IS GETTIN BIGGER AND BIGGER.. A MUST SHOW TO THIS ONE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Mar 16 2007, 09:09 PM~7494255
> *THIS IS GETTIN BIGGER AND BIGGER.. A MUST SHOW TO THIS ONE.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN WISH WE COULD MAKE IT HOMIE'S!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES!!! BUT WILL SEE YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T
:yes: :werd: :yes:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BRING IT BACK UP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....................GOODTIMES


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


IM TAKING MY HOPPER :biggrin: TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT......GOODTIMERS...2007


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

brian wants to know if he can wear his speedo when it gets really hot


----------



## ALTERED1'S (Apr 26, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COME ON BABY LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES TO THE TOP


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ay ariba i ariba :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

my fam


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: really lookin forward too this show


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Apr 5 2007, 09:08 PM~7628613
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: really lookin forward too this show
> *


What up Jay :biggrin: see you there homie!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

T
 
T
 
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

i will be there with my family :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 10 2007, 11:22 AM~7658008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SocioS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

T :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 12:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Goodtimes are u from highland park......


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 14 2007, 08:26 PM~7691819
> *Goodtimes are u from highland park......
> *


like 4 of us live over here....
this is our way of giving back to the community for supporting us and show everyone that raza, hueros, black chinos and anything u can think of get along and show love to one another


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats cool i lived on Ave 56 for about 5 yrs......... now livin in ATLANTA, did u go 2 FRANKLIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 14 2007, 09:10 PM~7692144
> *Thats cool i lived on Ave 56 for about 5 yrs......... now livin in ATLANTA, did u go 2 FRANKLIN.....  :biggrin:
> *


nah homie but i live in ave 53 :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

KINGS OF KINGS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 18 2007, 08:45 AM~7719129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Apr 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7722656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 All the way from New Jersy? :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

thats right GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 16 2007, 11:29 PM~7709471
> * KINGS OF KINGS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

to the top! 

~GOODTIMES~


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ill be there.. shit unlimitted wrist bands.. free to the public.. Cali's finest lowriders.... what more can u ask for


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

if anyone needs any pre reg forms let me or goodtimes cc know


----------



## 64lopez (Feb 13, 2007)

will be there....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 24 2007, 10:09 PM~7767204
> *if anyone needs any pre reg forms let me or goodtimes cc know
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I GUESS I CANT START A FIGHT SINCE THIS SHOW ISNT ON THE SAME DAY AS LRM SAN DIEGO THIS YEAR. :roflmao:

I'LL BE AT BOTH


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 25 2007, 11:17 PM~7775941
> *I GUESS I CANT START A FIGHT SINCE THIS SHOW ISNT ON THE SAME DAY AS LRM SAN DIEGO THIS YEAR. :roflmao:
> 
> I'LL BE AT BOTH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW STREET STYLE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Real Mack (Feb 15, 2007)

WE BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Real Mack_@Apr 29 2007, 08:41 AM~7795787
> *
> WE BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Real Mack_@Apr 29 2007, 07:41 AM~7795787
> *
> WE BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


changed your screen name again sean


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone wanna place some bets on how hot it is gonna be? over under starts at 100 degrees!! 

just means less clothing for the ladies


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 5 2007, 10:16 AM~7839265
> *anyone wanna place some bets on how hot it is gonna be? over under starts at 100 degrees!!
> 
> just means less clothing for the ladies
> *


I don't care about betting, i'm just happy i'll be there to find out for myself. I wouldn't mind judging the heat for you, but the Cali boys will need to supply the thermometer, I don't think we have any here in Wisconsin that go over 100 degrees :roflmao:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 5 2007, 10:16 AM~7839265
> *anyone wanna place some bets on how hot it is gonna be? over under starts at 100 degrees!!
> 
> just means less clothing for the ladies
> *


THIS AINT STREET LOWS SHOW :biggrin: BESIDES PAUL IS 10X MORE ORGANIZED THEN THEM TOO!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Homies... We moved our cruisenight from Sunday to Saturday for June so we don't have 2 events going on.... So we will see you on Sunday.... Hope you guys could make it out Saturday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 8 2007, 12:08 AM~7856182
> *Hey Homies... We moved our cruisenight from Sunday to Saturday for June so we don't have 2 events going on....  So we will see you on Sunday.... Hope you guys could make it out Saturday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING TO GO TO YOU GUYS SPOT SOON


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHATS HATNIN' GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 7 2007, 11:08 PM~7856182
> *Hey Homies... We moved our cruisenight from Sunday to Saturday for June so we don't have 2 events going on....  So we will see you on Sunday.... Hope you guys could make it out Saturday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nice! that's some good looking out right there  

what up, crenshaw!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 8 2007, 03:34 PM~7860664
> *WHATS HATNIN' GOODTIMES!!!!
> *


Whats up loco.. whats crackin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64+May 8 2007, 03:59 PM~7860833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH...JUST KEEPIN' UP ON THE BUILD OF MY CAR...


WE'LL BE THERE BRIGHT AN EARLY TO SUPPORT THE SHOW, CAN'T WAIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 8 2007, 04:41 PM~7861149
> *NOT MUCH...JUST KEEPIN' UP ON THE BUILD OF MY CAR...
> WE'LL BE THERE BRIGHT AN EARLY TO SUPPORT THE SHOW, CAN'T WAIT. :biggrin:
> *



hell yea... same for you and your show in the gardens.... its on the list for sure


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

yO!! cAn i BrINg THis??? LmAo


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@May 8 2007, 06:25 PM~7862451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK WE CAN FIND A SPOT FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@May 7 2007, 03:23 PM~7852058
> *:biggrin:
> THIS AINT STREET LOWS SHOW :biggrin: BESIDES PAUL IS 10X MORE ORGANIZED THEN THEM TOO!!!
> *


X10


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@May 8 2007, 08:25 PM~7862451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up jr. 63 looking firme, only thing missing is a GOODTIMES CC PLAQUE...


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

wHAtS uP bRo??? I HOPe aLL iS wEll.. tHe PlAqUe?? i WOUld hOMie!! bUT iT sAyS nO pArT tIMerS ON yoUr quOte...(IM iN tHe sgV BrO).. u kNOW


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@May 9 2007, 12:59 AM~7864563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SGV NEEDS A NEW GOODTIMES CC FAMILY OUT THEIR.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm wearing my goodtimes speedos to the highland park show. :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 9 2007, 09:10 AM~7866340
> *i'm wearing my goodtimes speedos to the highland park show.  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 9 2007, 12:10 PM~7866340
> *i'm wearing my goodtimes speedos to the highland park show.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@May 9 2007, 09:17 AM~7866410
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


ok, how about the Angles g-strings!! :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn!!!! This was on the second page. Can't let that happen.......TTT....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 9 2007, 09:35 AM~7867112
> *ok, how about the Angles g-strings!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BRING MY DARK SUNGLASSES THEN CAUSE YOUR WHITE ASS IS BLINDING


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 9 2007, 10:10 AM~7866340
> *i'm wearing my goodtimes speedos to the highland park show.  :biggrin:
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

no love for the speedos, or thong huh? ok.... are Ben Davis pants and heavily starched t-shirts ok!!? :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this dam show! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT GOODTIMERS....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

thats right homies one month away :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES.....THE BIG OC.....


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7883968
> *no love for the speedos, or thong huh? ok.... are Ben Davis pants and heavily starched t-shirts ok!!?  :biggrin:
> *


YEP THAT WILL DO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF YOU NEED ANY PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP...


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

2 THE TOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2007, 05:00 AM~7906584
> *IF YOU NEED ANY PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP...
> *


I need some!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2007, 05:00 AM~7906584
> *IF YOU NEED ANY PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP...
> *


NEED SOME RIGHT HERE. :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 15 2007, 07:01 PM~7911250
> *I need some!!!
> *


PM ME YOUR INFO AND I'LL SEND SOME TO YOU...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 15 2007, 08:09 PM~7911772
> *NEED SOME RIGHT HERE. :wave:
> *


PM INFO AND I'LL SEND THEM TO YOU BY MAIL..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHATS UP DAVID


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 16 2007, 09:12 AM~7915026
> *SuspectS will be there :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

the show to be at


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT................HOMIES......................TTT...................GOODTIMES


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

About a month to go, before johnny coconut and I fly out there........ttt...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT WE GO


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

a little more then a month away


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

33 DAYS LEFT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

~GOODTIMES~


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 22 2007, 10:38 AM~7955266
> *33 DAYS LEFT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ~GOODTIMES~
> *


CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## CASUALSC.C_87EURO (May 21, 2007)

CASAUALS C.C WILL BE THERE HOP 2 SEE U AT OURS


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




32 MORE DAYS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

31


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

cant wait~


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I see a 6am move in, but what time is the show starting and what time is it over??


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

When is the deadline for pre-reg?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@May 25 2007, 10:18 PM~7981260
> *When is the deadline for pre-reg?
> *


1 week before the show :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 25 2007, 06:06 PM~7979781
> *I see a 6am move in, but what time is the show starting and what time is it over??
> *


starts at 10:00 and around 5:00 or a little earlier


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 25 2007, 10:21 PM~7981287
> *starts at 10:00 and around 5:00 or a little earlier
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I cannot believe how close we're gettin' already........


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 26 2007, 05:22 PM~7984088
> *I cannot believe how close we're gettin' already........
> *


 :uh: i know :uh:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....bump......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: SEE YOU HOMIES THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 25 2007, 11:20 PM~7981283
> *1 week before the show :biggrin:
> *


put down the pre reg for the majestics like 30 cars :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2006, 11:26 PM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2006, 11:26 PM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

i cant wait 4 that show


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

REMEBER GENTE NO B.B.Q'S OR PISTO A.K.A BEER. AT THE SHOW...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 30 2007, 05:28 AM~8005947
> *REMEBER GENTE NO B.B.Q'S OR PISTO A.K.A BEER. AT THE SHOW...
> *


are these ok?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 30 2007, 08:11 AM~8006289
> *are these ok??  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think it will any problem con esas !!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

......ttt......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

24 MORE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8016095
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Is that tattoo shop going to be inking people at a booth?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 31 2007, 09:31 PM~8019919
> *Is that tattoo shop going to be inking people at a booth?
> *


nah city will not let them.. its not a clean place to be tattooing... but he is like 5 minutes away.. thats where I get all my tattoo from and they are the ones that throw that big tattoo expo in anahiem


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2007, 06:42 AM~8021591
> *thats where I get all my tattoo from
> *


is that the shop that did the cute butterfly on your lower back!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Jun 1 2007, 08:50 AM~8022346
> *is that the shop that did the cute butterfly on your lower back!!?  :biggrin:
> *


thats the one that put my name in your back fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Jun 1 2007, 06:42 AM~8021591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what that was Greg? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 1 2007, 03:16 PM~8024691
> *Is that what that was Greg? :biggrin:
> *


HA HA! he has pics of it.... tell 'em to post them!! 

it's soooo cute


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Jun 1 2007, 04:02 PM~8024909
> *HA HA! he has pics of it.... tell 'em to post them!!
> 
> it's soooo cute
> *


oh my name in your back.. yeah i do..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 1 2007, 03:16 PM~8024691
> *I have something i want done this month, I'll take a ride over there.
> Is that what that was Greg? :biggrin:
> *


let me know when u come down so i can go and tell them to hook u up.. i only live a block away..
check out his work..

www.vintagetattooartparlor.com

there is a guy that tattoo there big tony does some good black and grey.. he is also from oldies cc


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8026418


  WHATS UP B1G DOGG HOW MUCH TO GET 1N THE HOP :biggrin: :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 01:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8026718
> *let me know when u come down so i can go and tell them to hook u up.. i only live a block away..
> check out his work..
> 
> ...


 Ok, I will...It will be this month. That guy Baba looks like he does some good lettering..thats what I'm gonna be getting done. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

PAGE 1 HERE WE COME


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 3 2007, 08:16 PM~8035565
> *ttmft
> *


gangster!!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: 20 MORE DAYS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

no hop?  

regardless though, i love this show


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

18 MO' DAYS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 07:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 6 2007, 10:07 AM~8052701
> *18 MO' DAYS :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


great :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be ready


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 6 2007, 09:07 AM~8052701
> *18 MO' DAYS :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got my sun block ready


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR !!! BUT MY ASS WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FO SHIZZLE.....REP TO THE FULLEST TIMERS.....AND THERE I WAS...........GOODTIMES CC


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

17 MORE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....GOODTIMERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT............ROLLEN...............GOODTIMES TILL I DIE!!!!!!!FULLTIMER


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 18 2006, 03:26 AM~6778491
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



16 TO GO :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

......ttt.....


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DOOO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 08:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 08:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

been looking forward to this show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HOW MUCH IS PRE-REG FOR MOTORCYCLES?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN IM GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR....................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 10 2007, 08:26 PM~8078628
> *HOW MUCH IS PRE-REG FOR MOTORCYCLES?
> *


NO MOTOR CYCLE CATEGORY'S SORRY HOMIE.... CITY OF L.A. DOES NOT WANT MOTOR CYCLES AT THE SHOW....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2007, 11:00 PM~8080124
> *NO MOTOR CYCLE CATEGORY'S SORRY HOMIE.... CITY OF L.A. DOES NOT WANT MOTOR CYCLES AT THE SHOW....
> *


So I can't bring my Harley???


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

This is the ONE show you don't want to miss!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2007, 11:00 PM~8080124
> *NO MOTOR CYCLE CATEGORY'S SORRY HOMIE.... CITY OF L.A. DOES NOT WANT MOTOR CYCLES AT THE SHOW....
> *


ALRIGHT COOL......BUT WHAT CATEGORIES ARE YOU GUYS HAVING WE'RE HEADING OUT PRETTY DEEP FROM THE I.E. :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Seriously.. i can barly wait.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 11 2007, 04:58 PM~8084364
> *Seriously.. i can barly wait.
> *


MEE TOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 11 2007, 03:03 PM~8083547
> *ALRIGHT COOL......BUT WHAT CATEGORIES ARE YOU GUYS HAVING WE'RE HEADING OUT PRETTY DEEP FROM THE I.E.  :biggrin:
> *


what categories are you looking for??? we're going to give out about 250 trophies...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8087634
> *what categories are you looking for??? we're going to give out about 250 trophies...
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8093425
> *Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time
> *


  
Thanx 4 the heads up


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 09:08 PM~8093425
> *Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time*



THEY SURE ARE AND ALSO BE REMOVED FROM THE SHOW...


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *


A HOMMIES WE HAVE A COUPLE CAR CLUBS PRE REGING WITH US I WILL DROP OFF THE CASH ''ONE BAD CREATION'' & ''LOW LOWS'' WILL GIVE YOU HOMMIES A FULL COUNT BY FRIDAY


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8094614
> *A HOMMIES WE HAVE A COUPLE CAR CLUBS PRE REGING WITH US I WILL DROP OFF THE CASH ''ONE BAD CREATION'' & ''LOW LOWS'' WILL GIVE YOU HOMMIES A FULL COUNT BY FRIDAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

time is ticking


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8093425
> *Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 07:08 PM~8093425
> *Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time
> *


i guess it'll be a dry day


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 13 2007, 10:00 PM~8100995
> *i guess it'll be a dry day
> *


not for me! :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

10 MO DAYS LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8093425
> *Lets not forget this year the cops will be checking for beer... they will not be warning people this time.. just giving out citations.. so just to let u guys know ahead of time
> *


SO I GUESS THAT MEANS MY STRAWBERRY DAQUIRIS & JELLO SHOTS ARE OK :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8104748
> *SO I GUESS THAT MEANS MY STRAWBERRY DAQUIRIS & JELLO SHOTS ARE OK :biggrin:
> *


mala! 

just use the old mcdonalds cup trick... they never suspect that


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 14 2007, 02:52 PM~8105346
> *mala!
> 
> just use the old mcdonalds cup trick... they never suspect that
> *


Super size that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 14 2007, 02:52 PM~8105346
> *mala!
> 
> just use the old mcdonalds cup trick... they never suspect that
> *


hahahaha now they do pendeja


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8104748
> *SO I GUESS THAT MEANS MY STRAWBERRY DAQUIRIS & JELLO SHOTS ARE OK :biggrin:
> *


Rhonda found a loop hole :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2007, 03:31 PM~8105613
> *hahahaha now they do pendeja
> *


tell you what, leva.... walking around with a mcdonalds cup will get you popped quicker than if you brown bagged it (no, thats not racial slander)! :biggrin: 

couldnt pay me to drink out there. i heard its gonna be 159 degrees on that sunday


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 14 2007, 05:14 PM~8106199
> *tell you what, leva.... walking around with a mcdonalds cup will get you popped quicker than if you brown bagged it (no, thats not racial slander)!  :biggrin:
> 
> couldnt pay me to drink out there. i heard its gonna be 159 degrees on that sunday
> *


 :roflmao: what about cuttin out the soda can for a wrap?? they figure that out yet??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 14 2007, 06:14 PM~8106584
> *:roflmao: what about cuttin out the soda can for a wrap?? they figure that out yet??
> *


now thats what i call being resourceful!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

greg you better have my burro ready fucker......tengo ambre!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Jun 14 2007, 07:51 PM~8107253
> *greg you better have my burro ready fucker......tengo ambre!!!!
> *


GREG SAID HOW DO U WANT IT HANGING :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 14 2007, 06:14 PM~8106584
> *:roflmao: what about cuttin out the soda can for a wrap?? they figure that out yet??
> *


Yeah they must have a narc or something but they said that shit is old school and they know


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2007, 10:18 PM~8108374
> *Yeah they must have a narc or something but they said that shit is old school and they know
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE HOP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 15 2007, 08:04 AM~8109926
> *WHATS UP WITH THE HOP
> *


The city wanted to put those brick barriers up for the hop pit.. those shits are like $3000 we where trying to find a spot around there to do it but they dont want to also... its not going to happen this year again unless we do find a clean flat spot to hop...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Juan the one with the 62 rag and works for MTA... Give me a call.. I lost your #... Please


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 09:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


ONE MORE WEEK...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8089241
> *Last day for pre req will be saturday.. as in we need to have pre req money by saturday and no later then that..
> *



TODAY....IS THE DAY...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WE ROLLIN 12 DEEP FROM THE I.E. :biggrin: SO MAKE ROOM :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 15 2007, 08:07 AM~8109940
> *The city wanted to put those brick barriers up for the hop pit.. those shits are like $3000 we where trying to find a spot around there to do it but they dont want to also... its not going to happen this year again unless we do find a clean flat spot to hop...
> *


HOP the night before!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

2 THE TOP WE GO STAY UP G TIMERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS ALL MOST TIME CABRONES, BRING YOUR SUN BLOCK OR ONE OF GREGS T-SHIRTS FOR SHADE................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8105592
> *Super size that shit  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT...COUNT DOWN...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

6 DAYS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn! its gettin close :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We are not accepting no more pre reg...


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

im not gona make it this year :angry:  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 18 2007, 11:58 AM~8127469
> *We are not accepting no more pre reg...
> *


Can u still register day of????


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 18 2007, 07:55 PM~8130537
> *Can u still register day of????
> *


Yes sir.. there is still space available just be there early homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

cant waite


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


WE STILL HAVE LOTS OF SPACE LEFT... WE'RE GOING TO START LETTING THE CARS IN AT 5AM... 


REMEMBER:
NO
BBQ'S
NO
ALCOHOL...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 18 2007, 09:46 PM~8131695
> *cant waite
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE CHAINS!!!!!!!

THIS SHOW IS A MUST ATTEND................


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

How many cars Pre Registered??? I heard that there was a 300 car limit due to fire regulations...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 19 2007, 04:34 PM~8136772
> *How many cars Pre Registered???  I heard that there was a 300 car limit due to fire regulations...
> *


dont trip homie there is room...
just be there early.. we letting in cars at 5 am 

oh yeah and please please please no loud music... while waiting to get in


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

YO GREG!! SAVE ME A SPACE HOMIE!! I'LL BE THERE AT 4 AM.. IS THAT COO?? ACTUALLY I'LL BE AT ESTRELLA GRUBBING DINNER AT ABOUT 3:30AM!!! LMAO


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 19 2007, 12:30 PM~8135157
> *:biggrin: X2
> *


thats right


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

what time does the show start. does it get packed?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1_@Jun 20 2007, 12:18 AM~8139398
> *what time does the show start. does it get packed?
> *


people showing their cars move-in at 5am.... 9:30 till 4pm..yup it does get packed when it's free for walk-ins...


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 20 2007, 12:27 AM~8139437
> *people showing their cars move-in at 5am.... 9:30 till 4pm..yup it does get packed when it's free for walk-ins...
> *


coo, ill be one of those walk ins.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1_@Jun 20 2007, 01:34 AM~8139704
> *coo, ill be one of those walk ins.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ILL BE THERE FOR SURE........................GOODTIMES








































SHIT I WISH ESE.....NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 20 2007, 07:03 AM~8140212
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SURE........................GOODTIMES
> SHIT I WISH ESE.....NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


YOU NEED TO SHOW UP WE HAVE NO ONE TO JUDGE THE 30'S... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hell yea!!! 

this weekend is gonna be the sh!t. i heard the family is already showing up from all over the states. nationwide meeting on saturday followed by the show on sunday.  

i just hope its warm and the bootie shorts are in full effect.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 20 2007, 07:15 AM~8140508
> *hell yea!!!
> 
> this weekend is gonna be the sh!t. i heard the family is already showing up from all over the states. nationwide meeting on saturday followed by the show on sunday.
> ...


X2 itll be my first one cant wait


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

4 DAYZ LEFT FELLAS........................TO THE TOP!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 20 2007, 07:20 AM~8140538
> *X2 itll be my first one cant wait
> *


when you comin' out here? rollin' with the LV boys?


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jun 20 2007, 10:27 AM~8141579
> *ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

ALMOST THERE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 20 2007, 07:06 AM~8140467
> *YOU NEED TO SHOW UP WE HAVE NO ONE TO JUDGE THE 30'S... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...
> *


SHIT I DID THAT ONCE AND IM SURE THERE ARE PLENTY OF NEW ROOKIES FOR THAT HOMIE!!!!.. :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

can't wait........ :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jun 20 2007, 07:31 PM~8143640
> *can't wait........ :thumbsup:
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

2 THE TOP WE GO


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

man, i dont know what's gonna be better..... the show on sunday, or me getting the chance to take goodtimers manhood in front of all chapters!!!! :0 :biggrin: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 20 2007, 05:26 PM~8143899
> *man, i dont know what's gonna be better..... the show on sunday, or me getting the chance to take goodtimers manhood in front of all chapters!!!!  :0  :biggrin:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


damn buckle up this is going to get good


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup Wayne Hit me up when u get here...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 20 2007, 06:57 PM~8144724
> *damn buckle up this is going to get good
> *


i got ring side seats :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

The Milwaukee chapter is officially on it's way............


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 21 2007, 04:27 AM~8146327
> *The Milwaukee chapter is officially on it's way............
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714+Jun 20 2007, 08:26 PM~8143899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VA CHAPTER ALREADY IN THE HOUSE..... SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK .....GOODTIMES COLORADO/IRAQ


----------



## EL BIG CHINGON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

top, please!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS! READY FOR SUNDAY!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 21 2007, 07:30 PM~8151577
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS! READY FOR SUNDAY!!!
> *


we ready homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

PICS AND MORE PICS ....GOODTIMESCC


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:cheesy: Great way to end my trip to LA. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMERS AND FULL TIMERS COUPLE DAYS


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP IT IS !!!!!  

COUNTING THE PINCHES HORAS !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Two more day's. SuspectS CC will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TOP FLOOR THANK YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

2 days to go.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COUNT DOWN... DONT FOR GET EVERYONE THAT MOVE IN IS AT 5AM..... 

NO LOAD MUSIC, NO PISTO, AND BBQ'S....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:12 PM~8011646
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/52l8vx2.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8011653
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4tieemh.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

1 MORE DAY HOMIES


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Any pics of one of my favorit car shows yet? Sorry I could not make it this year Paul but look for me next year*


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

just got back,,same as every year,,,,kick ass show


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

really good show... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Once again, the show was off the hook. If you did not make it, you miss a great time! Lots of good looking babes


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Let's see the PICTURES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LovesLowLows_@Jun 24 2007, 06:10 PM~8167819
> *Let's see the PICTURES!!!   :biggrin:
> *


x2 damn it :angry:











:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Execelent Show!!! It was off the hook!!!!


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

goodshow some pics in the goodtimes thread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED THE LOVE TO THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILY TODAY AT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW... WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR FOLLOWING THE RULES THAT THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES HAD SET TO US EVERYTHING RAN GOOD... SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR..

THANKS,
PAUL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Good show see U next year.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD ASS SHOW


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LovesLowLows_@Jun 24 2007, 06:10 PM~8167819
> *Let's see the PICTURES!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i'll have some up tonight.... wifey was with, so i couldn't get the "good" shots!! there were some legit rides out there.

thanks to everyone who showed!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

THANKS TO GOODTIMES FOR THROWING A PRETTY DOPE ASS SHOW 

THESE ARE ALL THE PICS I GOT I KNOW IT A LIL BIT BUT THE CAMERA MAN GOT THERE KIND OF LATE U KNOW :angry:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

THERE SURE WAS ALOT OF TRAFFIC AT THE SHOW HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DID NOT MAKE IT TO THE CAR SHOW HERE ARE SOME PIC'S I TOOK AT THE GOODTIMES C.C HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW :biggrin: 



HIGHLAND PARK PICS I TOOK 6-24-07 

http://lowridersworldwide.mybb2.com/post211.html#211


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

cool pics, gio

that purple flaked out 62 you guys had was pretty dope! the traffic line up was looking nice, bro  

thanks for coming out and supporting GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Great show. Will be back next year


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 25 2007, 02:43 PM~8173112
> *cool pics, gio
> 
> that purple flaked out 62 you guys had was pretty dope! the traffic line up was looking nice, bro
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 25 2007, 02:43 PM~8173112
> *cool pics, gio
> 
> that purple flaked out 62 you guys had was pretty dope! the traffic line up was looking nice, bro
> ...


 :biggrin: THANXS BRO! AND THANX YOU FRO PUTTING ON A BGI SHOW LIKE THAT! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

some pics i took


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

some more


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GREAT SHOW.... GOODTIMES ALWAYS HAVING GOODTIMES....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You guys had a chingo of trophies... Way to go!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

You guys had very nice and high quality trophies! Best trophies yet since I've been attending! Way to go GOOD TIMES! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

* T T T !!!!*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jun 26 2007, 10:35 PM~8184601
> *You guys had very nice and high quality trophies! Best trophies yet since I've been attending! Way to go GOOD TIMES! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jun 26 2007, 11:35 PM~8184601
> *You guys had very nice and high quality trophies! Best trophies yet since I've been attending! Way to go GOOD TIMES! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AND YOU CAN GAURANTEE THAT!!!!
GOODTIMES CC..TAKING THIS SHIT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ......2008 "WE COMMING"*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COMING ON JUNE 29, 2008...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2008, 11:50 PM~9961243
> *COMING ON JUNE 29, 2008...
> *


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

CANT WAIT HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2008, 11:50 PM~9961243
> *COMING ON JUNE 29, 2008...
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Is that date for sure?? Maybe start a new thread with the date on it.. This tread has last years date....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

